# PR verification and ID application



## dallant (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi All (Specially Legal man  ),

How do I proceed to do the verification of PR before applying for the ID?I'm going on Friday to collect my PR certificate and I have no clue on how to proceed. The immigration practitioner is charging me for it, so if I can do it myself I would appreciate some help? Thanks.
How long does the verification take? 
Can I do it the same day I collect my PR certificate?
Where do I go, the PR section or the ID application section?
Do I get a reference number that I need to check weekly at Home affairs?
Do I need to submit for the verification?

Too many questions, I'm sorry about that, I'm just new at this...


thanks.

PS: Legal Man thank you so much for your help in previous posts.


----------



## Mehluli (Dec 30, 2014)

dallant said:


> Hi All (Specially Legal man  ),
> 
> How do I proceed to do the verification of PR before applying for the ID?I'm going on Friday to collect my PR certificate and I have no clue on how to proceed. The immigration practitioner is charging me for it, so if I can do it myself I would appreciate some help? Thanks.
> How long does the verification take?
> ...


Hi
With the new PR permits they come with a copy which has already been verified, which you take with for ID application, so there is no need of any verification again.


----------

